# Where do ya'll download your music?



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

First off i did search so if i missed it then point it out for me. thanks
What i was using has said i can't using it no more with out paying..
now, as the title says where are ya'll getting your music and if your using a site that has you have to pay for say how much if you don't care....


also has to be compatible with use on a ipod.

thanks guys


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i use luckywire... i used to be called limewire it works just as well and it's free btw just go to download dot com and search luckywire


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i use frostwire which is about the same as limewire


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks man. and limewire is what i use to use then here a week or so ago when i went to get on it , it had a thing saying they had lost a court case and would have to sell the music from here out plus some info lol


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

thats what i used to use and my friend told me about frostwire and it is exactly the same thing


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

right on.. i just bought some speakers and a amp to build some split tubes and need some new music. not interested in having the wifes ipod and going down the trail jammin out tryin to show off and then come out of a deep and nasty hole and some taylor swift comes on. :nutkick:


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

haha heard that man get u some badass music to rock out to


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

yea workin on that fo sho. feel free to name some bud


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

I found a pretty good one recently...you just download the songs right off the site. It has pretty much everything I've looked for, and it's nice because you're not uploading to other people and there's no viruses/popups/pron, etc... 

Just google Bee and mp3. 

The odd time you get a song that's not the song it's supposed to be, but the price is right, and you don't have to mess with p2p apps and uploading, seeding, etc etc....if that's what you're after.


----------

